# Democrats on the road to another slap down by the Supreme Court



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

The house makes rady to place vote on assault weapons ban. And eliminates most modern firearms. 








						House to move toward vote on assault weapons ban
					

House Democrats will soon vote to move an assault weapons ban to the floor, marking the first time in decades that Congress has put lawmakers on record barring the popular firearms. The announcemen…




					thehill.com


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

The Supreme Court will never hear this as it will never pass the Senate.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## task0778 (Jul 15, 2022)

This law will never pass in the Senate.  Not until and unless the democrats ever manage to end the filibuster.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> This law will never pass in the Senate.  Not until and unless the democrats ever manage to end the filibuster.



 I'm not even sure it would pass right now even with it. I can see 2-3 Democrats voting against it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The Supreme Court will never hear this as it will never pass the Senate.


Don't count the Senate a no go until you remember Rino's who help pass the last gun control and help to appoint Biden aft director.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't count the Senate a no go until you remember Rino's who help pass the last gun control and help to appoint Biden aft director.



 That was back when they were mostly willing to work together.


----------



## night_son (Jul 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The house makes rady to place vote on assault weapons ban. And eliminates most modern firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Governments throughout Western nations are moving with increasing speed to disarm everyday citizens. Canada, our somewhat icy neighbor to the north, is leading the charge with the United States close behind. Make no mistake, my internet compadres, ALL weapon ban talk and talk of new, restrictive firearm ownership laws is preparation for putting the neck of the average American on the chopping block. IF the senate shows bipartisan support for such a ban, it could happen. Complacency kills.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> That was back when they were mostly willing to work together.


Two weeks ago?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two weeks ago?



 I was speaking about this issue.

_ marking the first time in decades that Congress has put lawmakers on record barring the popular firearms. _


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 15, 2022)

are the democrats banning semi-auto guns?


----------



## night_son (Jul 15, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> are the democrats banning semi-auto guns?


They can ban anything they want. What they can actually take is another story entirely. Until then, they're the most effective gun salesmen on planet earth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> are the democrats banning semi-auto guns?


Yes


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I was speaking about this issue.
> 
> _ marking the first time in decades that Congress has put lawmakers on record barring the popular firearms. _


I was talking about the two most recent votes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't count the Senate a no go until you remember Rino's who help pass the last gun control and help to appoint Biden aft director.



The RinoCrats are scared right now and trying to blend in with the Americans.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 15, 2022)

The Klanocrats are trying to make gun control a hot issue to campaign on for the midterm election.
Most Democrat Voters are lower class people, you know, like the Biden family.
Democrat Voters have high crime rates.
Democrat Politicians want to protect their highly prized criminal voters from armed victims.
Gun Bans protect Democrat Voters.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Klanocrats are trying to make gun control a hot issue to campaign on for the midterm election.
> Most Democrat Voters are lower class people, you know, like the Biden family.
> Democrat Voters have high crime rates.
> Democrat Politicians want to protect their highly prized criminal voters from armed victims.
> Gun Bans protect Democrat Voters.



I think that the Nazi democrat are so bigoted that they think ALL blacks and hispanics are criminals, so being pro-criminal will get those votes.


----------



## night_son (Jul 15, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Klanocrats are trying to make gun control a hot issue to campaign on for the midterm election.
> Most Democrat Voters are lower class people, you know, like the Biden family.
> Democrat Voters have high crime rates.
> Democrat Politicians want to protect their highly prized criminal voters from armed victims.
> Gun Bans protect Democrat Voters.



True. However, I believe recent gun control efforts go much deeper. Our American island of individual liberty is shrinking, and fast. We're one manmade false flag or natural disaster away from serious infrastructure collapse. Additionally, the globalist sharks are circling. Those in power cannot afford a well armed American population, or a well armed citizenry in any Western First World nation. I believe gun control is all about opening us up to easy extermination. Time will tell, I suppose. In the meantime, stock up.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The Supreme Court will never hear this as it will never pass the Senate.


On the whole, that's a good thing.  Just imagine if Manchin and or Sinema helped to remove the filibuster.  This abomination would have passed on a tiebreaker.  It would have had the same effect as firing on Fort Sumter.  Many on the Left think they want to see this happen but if they get their way they will regret it.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> On the whole, that's a good thing.  Just imagine if Manchin and or Sinema helped to remove the filibuster.  This abomination would have passed on a tiebreaker.  It would have had the same effect as firing on Fort Sumter.  Many on the Left think they want to see this happen but if they get their way they will regret it.



 It's happened before.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 15, 2022)

night_son said:


> IF the senate shows bipartisan support for such a ban, it could happen.


That's a very large "if".  Is it possible?  Sure but it would depend on finding a few politicians who were willing to end their career over one bill.  When that day comes, Americans will have a choice to make.  The reality is that there aren't enough armed thugs available to confiscate weapons.  The real effect of the law would be to create a criminal class and use the threat of sporadic searches to punish and disarm some while threatening others.  I think it would quickly lead to a situation where cops would become fair game when they came knocking or kicking doors.  This is the final red line.  Every other freedom is lost as soon as 2A becomes optional at the whim of DC.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It's happened before.


You mean Clinton's ban that had a sunset clause after 10 years?  There were studies that proved that the ban had no significant effect on gun crime or gun deaths.  The reality is that long guns are responsible for a miniscule fraction of total gun deaths.  We all know that the agenda will continue.  Removing millions of new sales of semi-autos would not stop the mass shootings.  The next tragedy like that would see the Ds right back and demanding more.  Semi-auto handguns are used in FAR more killings and they'd be next on the block. 

The Dems are drunk with power and they've deluded themselves into assuming gun owners will bend the knee.  Some few will.  In return, it would become open season on cops and alphabet agency badges.  IOW, it would create potential for widespread bloodshed.  My guess is that if we saw examples of shootouts by federal LEOs who were trying to confiscate firearms and the numbers of dead exploded and became MANY TIMES that of the mass shootings of today, the Left would not utter a peep.  They'd just say the end justifies the means.  NOT GONNA HAPPEN without a LOT of bleeding by everyone involved.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> You mean Clinton's ban that had a sunset clause after 10 years?


 
 Yes;



Esdraelon said:


> There were studies that proved that the ban had no significant effect on gun crime or gun deaths.



 Where did I argue I supported it? Lacking that I do not need you to explain it to me. A person can discuss something as it happened without necessarily supporting what happened.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 15, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> are the democrats banning semi-auto guns?


pretty much.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Yes;
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I argue I supported it? Lacking that I do not need you to explain it to me. A person can discuss something as it happened without necessarily supporting what happened.


Remember this 
Weapons in common use are protected by the second amendment.


----------



## Stann (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The house makes rady to place vote on assault weapons ban. And eliminates most modern firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a great move in the right direction.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> That would be a great move in the right direction.


What is the right direction?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Democrats on the road to another slap down by the Supreme Court


Wrong. 

As already correctly noted: the legislation will never pass.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Don't count the Senate a no go until you remember Rino's who help pass the last gun control and help to appoint Biden aft director.


This is a lie.

There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.

That’s why the right’s demagoguery, rhetoric, and lies about a ‘ban’ are dishonest, ridiculous, and idiotic.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

Stann said:


> That would be a great move in the right direction.


Actually not.

The 94 ‘ban’ had mixed results at best.

Current possession of AR 15s and similar rifles and carbines would be allowed via a grandfather provision.

There are some 20 million AR 15s currently privately owned; there are likely as many AKs and battle rifle clones such as HK 91s and FN FALs also in private possession.

‘Bans’ simply don’t work – whether it’s abortion, Prohibition, or guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.
> 
> That’s why the right’s demagoguery, rhetoric, and lies about a ‘ban’ are dishonest, ridiculous, and idiotic.


Lol sure thing snowflake why are democrats pushing for 1?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> As already correctly noted: the legislation will never pass.


You are as dim as your fellow democrats


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Remember this
> Weapons in common use are protected by the second amendment.


pknopp read at your leisure since you disagree








						The Second Amendment Right to Bear Arms - FindLaw
					

The Second Amendment is possibly the most hotly debated single sentence of the United States Constitution. For over 200 years, the Supreme Court has analyzed the Second Amendment to determine just how far the right to bear arms can go. Learn more on FindLaw.




					constitution.findlaw.com


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The house makes rady to place vote on assault weapons ban. And eliminates most modern firearms.



Don't these idiots understand that a magazine-fed rifle is NOT an "assault weapon?"

It's just a rifle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Don't these idiots understand that a magazine-fed rifle is NOT an "assault weapon?"
> 
> It's just a rifle.


No they can't grasp reality


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## pknopp (Jul 16, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> pknopp read at your leisure since you disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Quit your rambling. I'm the one that argued that the people can own anything the government can.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 16, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Quit your rambling. I'm the one that argued that the people can own anything the government can.


😅😅😅😅❄️😅❄️😅


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Actually not.
> 
> The 94 ‘ban’ had mixed results at best.
> 
> ...


FN FAL's were crap against Zombies in COD.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.
> 
> That’s why the right’s demagoguery, rhetoric, and lies about a ‘ban’ are dishonest, ridiculous, and idiotic.


as opposed to the lies from the left you're ok with.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.
> 
> That’s why the right’s demagoguery, rhetoric, and lies about a ‘ban’ are dishonest, ridiculous, and idiotic.











						JUST IN: Democrats Preparing to Introduce Gun Ban - Todd Starnes
					

DEVELOPING STORY: Democrats are coming for you guns next week, a source on Capitol Hill tells the Todd Starnes Radio




					www.toddstarnes.com


----------



## westwall (Jul 18, 2022)

Stann said:


> That would be a great move in the right direction.





For fascists.  Like you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 18, 2022)

If passed it will be less successful as the laws against hard street drugs.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It's happened before.


The 1994 ban was only cosmetic. 

You still buy an AR-15 but it couldn't have a bayonet lug, flash hider or collapsible stock.

They had to make it like that in order to get the votes, along with the sunset clause.  They could not get the votes on a real ban.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't see any possible way in hell that an AWB passes in the Senate.  They have to have 60 votes, and I don't think they can even get 50 in their own caucus.  And even if they did, they ain't going to get 10 GOP votes for this.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jul 18, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Don't these idiots understand that a magazine-fed rifle is NOT an "assault weapon?"
> 
> It's just a rifle.



Butbutbutbut it loooooookkssss scary!


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The house makes rady to place vote on assault weapons ban. And eliminates most modern firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they insane?  I know you are, but when the Justices of the Supreme Court vote for this might need to have the Secret Service babysit them 365-24-7.  

The parents of small children slaughtered will have absolute right to own these lethal weapons, and their grief will not be in the hands of the shooter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Are they insane?  I know you are, but when the Justices of the Supreme Court vote for this might need to have the Secret Service babysit them 365-24-7.
> 
> The parents of small children slaughtered will have absolute right to own these lethal weapons, and their grief will not be in the hands of the shooter.


Shall not be infringed means just that numbnut


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shall not be infringed means just that numbnut


That's all it means, but it is not true.  

_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,* the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

One last time, ARMS can be every weapon trained for combat troops in the 21st Century.  Are you able to walk onto a military base and purchase a few anti-personnel grenades, Claymore Mines, Anti tank weapons, Surface to Air Missiles or fully automatic long guns and hand guns?*_


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> That's all it means, but it is not true.
> 
> _A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,* the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> One last time, ARMS can be every weapon trained for combat troops in the 21st Century.  Are you able to walk onto a military base and purchase a few anti-personnel grenades, Claymore Mines, Anti tank weapons, Surface to Air Missiles or fully automatic long guns and hand guns?*_


Yes it true it's in a contract between the federal government and the people. Does the 13 amendment end slavery or just certain slavery?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lol sure thing snowflake why are democrats pushing for 1?


You’re a liar.

There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.

That’s why the right’s demagoguery, rhetoric, and lies about a ‘ban’ are dishonest, ridiculous, and idiotic.

And this thread is likewise idiotic – the proposed measure will not pass and will not come before the Court.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> FN FAL's were crap against Zombies in COD.


Perhaps.

But they’ll always be “the right arm of the free world.”


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 18, 2022)

I suggest using the same arguments that Homosexuals use for the legalization of homosexuality for the use of firearms....

I was born to own a gun.

What I own in the privacy of my own home shouldn't concern anyone else.

God made me this way....

I'm totally freaked out by not having a working firearm in my home.

I don't want to live in a world where firearm ownership is not allowed.

Those who hate guns secretly really want to own one. 

I don't like the unarmed people in the world.

I want to teach young children gun ownership is a normal and natural part of life.

I'm a big proponent of safe gun handling but I know that there are places where people like to engage in anonymous gun handling. Where people let others just handle firearms and don't know if they are loaded or not.  But they have rights too.  

We need more money for research into accidental gunshot wounds.  

I fully support giving out ammunition through the school nurses office.  

We need more safe gun handling classes in our schools.  Those young teens need help with their feelings about gun ownership....whether it's semi-auto or not....handgun or rifle....they need to have someone there they can talk to and answer questions about gun ownership without fear of reprisals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re a liar.
> 
> There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.
> 
> ...


Stupid the house is looking to push a bill for assault weapon ban. They will not stop there democrats will not stop until law abiding citizens are disarmed. You dumbass


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes it true it's in a contract between the federal government and the people. Does the 13 amendment end slavery or just certain slavery?


The People!  Don't fuck around, the truth is out here, and don't try to spin and change the topic on slavery.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 18, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The People!  Don't fuck around, the truth is out here, and don't try to spin and change the topic on slavery.


I'm the author of this thread and know what the subject is about. But since you believe states have control over rights you inadvertently brought up other federally protected rights. If the states dictate the second amendment what's to stop them from deciding the 13 amendment?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes


It won't pass.... And further more these Democrat's are playing with fire, because they can only push but so far until the push back turns back on them.


----------



## Foolardi (Jul 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The Supreme Court will never hear this as it will never pass the Senate.


Again ...The Supreme Court exists to Interpret law.Not make law.
  But Interpret existing law and whether it applies Constitutionally.
    It's like questioning why the Constitution exists.
       The Federalist { 1787-1788 }
      " Why was government instituted at all.? 
    Because the passions of men will not conform to
   the dictates of reason and justice without restraint. "
              -- Alexander Hamilton


----------



## pknopp (Jul 18, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Again ...The Supreme Court exists to Interpret law.Not make law.
> But Interpret existing law and it applies Constitutionally.



 And they will not do that as it will never pass.


----------



## Foolardi (Jul 18, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The RinoCrats are scared right now and trying to blend in with the Americans.


Define how to blend-in as an American.
   That mere statement is an affront to what this country
   was founded around.Or ... 
     E Pluribus Unum
    All sounds rather William Fulbright {ish }.
     The guy who was mentor to Bill Clinton and a big
      Segregationist.His Fulbright scholarships only applied
  to Foreign Exchange students.Some claim Obama was offered
   a Fulbright scholarship to attend Occidental  College.
     " ,Government by the people is possibloe but not
       probable."
       " To Criticize one's country is to do it a service ....
        Criticism,in  short is more than a right; it is an act
           of patriotism -- a higher form of patriotism"  - J. Fulbright


----------



## Foolardi (Jul 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And they will not do that as it will never pass.


Scotus  has already chimed-in on Gun Law interpretation.
    One in 2018 and one a few weeks ago.
   Plus the 2008 { District of Columbia v. Heller }.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Define how to blend-in as an American.
> That mere statement is an affront to what this country
> was founded around.Or ...
> E Pluribus Unum
> ...



The Nazi democrats are waging war against the United States Constitution, Seeking the end of the Republic and the establishment of a fascist, collectivist, totalitarian dictatorship.

This civil war we fight is between the Americans - those of us who support and uphold the Constitution, the principles of individual liberty and representative republicanism (small r) against the resurgent Nazis who are the democrats. The Nazi democrats do not "criticize" America, they make war against us.

democrats are the enemy of America, and the enemy of all Americans.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 19, 2022)

task0778 said:


> This law will never pass in the Senate.  Not until and unless the democrats ever manage to end the filibuster.


I expect an all fraud effort by dems to win seats in the Senate for exactly that issue.


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 19, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I expect an all fraud effort by dems to win seats in the Senate for exactly that issue.


I expect an interesting Fall season on this.  

Democrats have lost significant funding.  The Roe v Wade decision will play heavily in voting decisions but so will back pocket politics.  And currently most "undecideds " back pockets are feeling the pinch of double digit inflation, which causes huge amounts of uncertainty.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 19, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> I expect an interesting Fall season on this.
> 
> Democrats have lost significant funding.


 
 The few things I've seen has shown the Democrats raising more money than the Republicans.



JohnDB said:


> The Roe v Wade decision will play heavily in voting decisions but so will back pocket politics.  And currently most "undecideds " back pockets are feeling the pinch of double digit inflation, which causes huge amounts of uncertainty.


 
 People have short memories (unfortunately). Gas may be under $3.00 again come November in a good part of the country.


----------



## Delldude (Jul 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The few things I've seen has shown the Democrats raising more money than the Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> People have short memories (unfortunately). Gas may be under $3.00 again come November in a good part of the country.


They raised and spent a load of money last election and narrowly held the house.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 19, 2022)

Delldude said:


> They raised and spent a load of money last election and narrowly held the house.



 They did a horrible job last time. I don't expect them to do better this time either but unfortunately most will vote for (D) or (R) and in the end doing a terrible job isn't at the top of people's concerns.


----------



## JohnDB (Jul 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They did a horrible job last time. I don't expect them to do better this time either but unfortunately most will vote for (D) or (R) and in the end doing a terrible job isn't at the top of people's concerns.


No kidding....
The Wisconsin Judicial system is a prime example of that.  It's a 5 time national embarrassment winner but nobody has seen fit to fix anything.   If anything they are getting worse.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

task0778 said:


> This law will never pass in the Senate.  Not until and unless the democrats ever manage to end the filibuster.


Still, it sets a precedent. That may be what they are trying to achieve now.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> That's a very large "if".  Is it possible?  Sure but it would depend on finding a few politicians who were willing to end their career over one bill.  When that day comes, Americans will have a choice to make.  The reality is that there aren't enough armed thugs available to confiscate weapons.  The real effect of the law would be to create a criminal class and use the threat of sporadic searches to punish and disarm some while threatening others.  I think it would quickly lead to a situation where cops would become fair game when they came knocking or kicking doors.  This is the final red line.  Every other freedom is lost as soon as 2A becomes optional at the whim of DC.


Maybe. Or maybe the sheeple will just buckle under as they did when government said everyone has to wear the stupid masks and stop all work and school. Instant obedience, just as if we're Chinese.

There's a lot of talk about civil war, but it never happens however much black crime and leftist atrocities occur.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re a liar.
> 
> There’s no political will in Washington for a ‘new’ AWB.
> 
> ...


So many people opine strong statements about the future.

I think the word "will" is always a lie.

Because we can't know the future.

Who predicted 9/11, or that the USSC would repeal _Roe v. Wade_? No one.

We can't know what is sure to happen until after it happens: then our judgement is 100%


----------



## Delldude (Jul 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They did a horrible job last time. I don't expect them to do better this time either but unfortunately most will vote for (D) or (R) and in the end doing a terrible job isn't at the top of people's concerns.


Many D's went GOP or Indie since the last election, plus alot of D's will vote for the R's on pocketbook issues that won't go away anytime soon. They'll probably get worse.
I don't think RvW will sway that many. The ones that the D's used all those years in almost every election will vote the same way.

I worry about election hanky panky in the D Senate races.....ending the filibuster is about the same level as was getting Trump out of office by any means necessary


JohnDB said:


> No kidding....
> The Wisconsin Judicial system is a prime example of that.  It's a 5 time national embarrassment winner but nobody has seen fit to fix anything.   If anything they are getting worse.


I saw several recent changes the last couple weeks that should limit fraud.


Circe said:


> Still, it sets a precedent. That may be what they are trying to achieve now.


How many precedents already sit on desks that never become law?
.


----------



## Foolardi (Jul 19, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I expect an all fraud effort by dems to win seats in the Senate for exactly that issue.


  So you " expect " ? Not " wish " or " anticipate " or " become sickened "
    at the thought { effort }.
    Nice of you to clarify.
     Um ... You dint take up the Clarinet in high school per chance.?


----------



## Delldude (Jul 19, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> So you " expect " ? Not " wish " or " anticipate " or " become sickened "
> at the thought { effort }.
> Nice of you to clarify.
> Um ... You dint take up the Clarinet in high school per chance.?


After the last election, my comment doesn't surprise you?


----------



## Foolardi (Jul 19, 2022)

Delldude said:


> After the last election, my comment doesn't surprise you?


The Left is on a mission.To discombobulate what once was.
   The same mission that Joseph Stalin followed by tearing down
  Society in order to rebuild.As with Hitler and Mao.
    So there is no making sense with that mindset.Just explaining
    it's end product as best one can.By using Truth.
     The left Does not Value truth.
    " We are in favor of the state withering away and at the same 
      time we stand for dictatorship of the proletariat .... Is it
      ' contradictory " Yes,it is ' contradictory '. But this 
    contradiction is a living thing,and completely reflects 
      Marxist dialectic. "
       - Joseph Stalin - { Problems of Leninism } 1940


----------



## task0778 (Jul 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Still, it sets a precedent. That may be what they are trying to achieve now.



The House dems are playing to their political base, they know their bill doesn't have a hope in hell of getting through the Senate but they're trying to get themselves re-elected.  That bill dies next January when a new HoR takes over, they don't carry over.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

The Demcorats won't pass this because they know it will fast-track to the USSC.
And they know the USSC will strike it.
In doing so, it will also strike every state-level ban on 'assault weapons'.


----------

